# Servlet - Von Parametern umstellen auf Session



## Guest (16. Apr 2008)

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem. Ich habe ein Servlet das momentan komplett über Parameter gesteuert wird (im Moment macht das Servlet noch alles also gibt es auch kein JSP und das soll erst mal so bleiben). 

Die URL die aufgerufen wird sieht z.B. so aus: 

http://localhost:8080/servlet/index.htm?param1=abc&param2=2&param3=a&param4=231

Nach Möglichkeit sollen nun all die Parameter die oben zu sehen sind in der Session gespeichert werden. Wenn es möglich ist sollte die URL so aussehen: http://localhost:8080/servlet/index.htm

Wie ich die Parameter aus der Session auslesen kann hab ich schon herausgefunden aber wie bekomme ich die Parameter in die Session rein? 
Muss ich das über JavaScript machen oder wie genau geht das?


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2008)

Du meinst POST statt GET.

Application, Session, Page und Request sind sog. Scopes, die Gültigkeit von Attributen(Objekte).


----------



## Gast (16. Apr 2008)

Und wie würde dann ein Link mit POST aussehen? Was muss ich dabei genau beachten?


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2008)

Es gibt keine Links mit einem POST.

Das geht nur mit Formularen (form).


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

Hm das kommt leider nicht in Frage (will mein Chef nicht haben). Gibt es vielleicht noch Alternativen dazu?


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2008)

Neuen Chef?


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

Hm dann also doch mit doGet. Ich werde dann wohl einfach eine eindeutige ID übergeben und mir dann aus meiner XML-Datei, über die, die Navigation aufgebaut wird, die restlichen Attribute auslesen und in der Session speichern. 
Dadurch ist die URL auf jeden Fall schon mal ein gutes Stück kürzer und das ist ja das eigentliche Ziel dieser Aktion.
Falls jemand allerdings noch ne andere Idee haben sollte nur her damit


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2008)

Warum kein POST?
GET hat limitationen, POST ist üblicher, vor allem mit Servlets.
Falls es um "Permalinks" geht, da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten, haben aber Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## Gast (17. Apr 2008)

Kann mir mein Chef auch nicht so wirklich erklären was er gegen POST hat. Er wills einfach nicht.


----------

